# Blackhawk (WI)



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any one have results for the Open?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

43 back for landblind. 1,3,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,19,21,22,23,24,27,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,46,48,49,50,54,55,56,57,60,61,62,63,64. Good luck to all!


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any Derby results?


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

23 back for waterblind 3,6,7,11,13,17,23,27,28,36,38,39,41,43,48,50,54,57,60,61,62,63,64.


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

16 back to watermarks Open
6,7,11,17,28,36,38,39,41,43,47,50,54,61,62,64


----------



## oliver (Jul 10, 2010)

Derby:
1st Viper/Spangler
2nd Duce/Burns
3rd Quagon/Bauer
4th Jager/Curtis
rj Naughty/Grevlos
j Oliver/Gorny
Emmey/Bauer
Darla/Purdy
Dillon/Despenas
Woods/Bentley
Coal/Burns
Banjo/Finger


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

A huge congrats to Jess B, Paul Sletten and Doc Boyd and Kip Kemp for the open win with Castile Creek Kingseeds Rebel Yell. You are a MAN now Billy.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any other news on the open?

Thanks!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ruckus and his Mom, Susan Bledsoe, Ruckused their way to a second in the Open, qualifying themselves for the National Am!!! Way to Ruckus Ruckus!!!


----------



## duckhunter23 (Oct 9, 2010)

open results
1st billy handler Jess Bentley
2nd ruckus / susan bledsoe
3rd art strackbien
4th pat burns


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

thanks paul and jess. daniel and i couldnt be more proud of what you guys have done with billy. i have never had a two year old with an open win, way to go!


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Kippy Kemp and Daniel Boyd for the Open win. Looks like Billy is going to be the new young SUPERSTAR!!!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

duckhunter23 said:


> open results
> 1st billy handler Jess Bentley
> 2nd ruckus / susan bledsoe
> 3rd art strackbien
> 4th pat burns


Does anybody know which of Pat's dogs came in 4th?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Does anybody know which of Pat's dogs came in 4th?


Curry Powers


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks, I was hoping that was the one. Judy told me Curry finished her first open and was waiting on results. She just hadn't had a chance to email me the results since she and Jim where on their way to the National to run Jet and Kicker. Our JJ is a littermate to Curry.

thanks again,
Marty


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats to Jess, Paul, Doc Boyd, and Billy on the Open WIN! And of course to his basics trainer, Tim Doane. That is awesome guys! 
Billy dawg is rolling.........


----------



## oliver (Jul 10, 2010)

Congrats to Susan, Art and Deanna on a big game day performance!


----------



## winken (May 11, 2004)

AM results

1-Rebel-Randy Spangler
2-Scamp-Dave Robertson
3-Emma-Nathan Robinson
4-Breeze-Bill Tidd
RJ-Rudi-Pat Corteen
J-Sally-Jay Chesshir


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Oliver said! Way to go Mr. Art!
And to Team Sletten and Billy.
And to Randy and Rebel in the Am!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS, Kip!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Well, lots of exciting news on the "big dog" front, congrats to Susan and Kip, congrats also to Randy Spangler for winning the AM, which was fair and tough!

(Whenever you run at John and Laura's property, you know you're in for a ride. It's unique: tucked away deep in the steep hills and quiet valleys of the Driftless area of western Wisconsin, ie. land that was not flattened by the last ice age glaciers, marked by deeply carved river valleys. The area is dotted sparingly by farms and Amish homesteads.....and quite grand in it's pastoral beauty.)

You walk up to the line and think "wow, this is gorgeous....wow, this test is gonna be....uh.....challenging...!"

But I had some fun at the junior varsity level last weekend:

Qual

1st - Mitimat's Rock Paper Scissors (Rocky!) Burns/Fekula
2nd - Punch - Bentley/Stracka
3rd - Spring - Isaac L/Gullickson
4th - Sunny - Rick Bauer

and thanks to Pat B for Deuce's derby 2nd as well.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Lydia and Rocky!


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job Randy on the 2 Blue ribbons....Thats a good weekend.

Shannon Jones


----------



## johnstracka (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work Paul and jess


----------

